# Upper Coast Fly Guide for Friday 10/20/2017



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Just found out a relative is heading to Houston, new and avid fly fisherman (I mean really hooked). I'd really like to see if I can find a guide on such short notice for next Friday October 20th.

The Galveston complex would be great, a 2-3 hours either direction is fine as well.

Any suggestions?

Many thanks-


----------



## wadefishing (Aug 11, 2010)

Contact Dave at Swan Point Landing for guides in the Rockport/POC area.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeremy Chavez fished the Galveston complex and Adam Jaynes fished the Sabine and Big lake areas. Jeremy fishes a waterman and Adam has a YF. Both are great humans and are two of my favorite guides.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Capt .Steve Soule for Galveston & Matagorda.Vast knowledge & patient.
Fished with him many times and never failed to learn something new,always had a great time on the water.
# 281-352-6289


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I'm all set.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

If you stray away from Houston to POC I would highly recommend Capt. Tom Horbey. This is his favorite time of year for sight casting to reds in shallow water as well as school's of bull reds around the pass.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Outearly said:


> Thanks for the help, I'm all set.


So how was the fishing? From talking to friends who got out that day it was good.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I couldn't find s guide for the 20th, but we did try on the 22nd - that was the Sunday the storms blew through. Adam Jaynes took us out, great young man, thinking we might get a couple of hours in before the weather. No luck there, it all blew in about the time we stopped at the first spot. Next time!


----------

